# Vertex Alpha 170 pump not starting back up



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Im having some issues with my skimmer. Its a Vertex Alpha 170 and has been in use for about 4-5 months.
When I unplug it to remove the collection cup and plug it back in, the pump doesn't start back up. It gets stuck. I have to loosen the 3 screws on the pump and move the volute to get it going. Then put it all back together while its running.
Once I even found it in that position without even cutting the power, Im assuming it could have been bad. 

Anyone else go through this?


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I had the same problem with my cadlights skimmer.... I had to stick something in to the pump and "kickstart" the impeller to get it going. 
I got tired of doing that so I ran it in a vinegar solution for 24hrs. took it apart and gave it a cleaning.
It needs to be broken in again but the pump starts up every time now.
Maybe your pump just needs a cleaning.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Do you have the skimmer plugged into a power bar? I've found that "some" power bars aren't up to the task. Try plugging it into a wall socket. If you continue to have the same problems return it or have the pump replaced asaper!

-dan


----------

